# FBs in andere Projekte kopieren???



## KNEFI (27 Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute...
Ich habe jetzt einen schönen FB geschrieben und möchte ihn zun an Fremdfirmen weitergeben und suche dazu eine elegante Lösung..
vllt hat wer eine idee?????

(Unelegant: Projekt mit dem fb abspeichern, zippen und das ganze Projekt zum Kunden schicken)

Ich dachte an sowas wie ne Bibliothek??? Vllt hat wer erfahrungen damit und kann mir tipps oder Links geben......


----------



## Waelder (27 Januar 2010)

Als AWL Quelle exportieren vielleicht ? Dann via Email ?


----------



## Sinix (27 Januar 2010)

Hallo KNEFI,

was für Programmiersystem?
Bei S7 kannst du eine Bibliothek 
nur mit deinem Baustein anlegen, 
archivieren, 
versenden, 
dearchivieren 
und in neues Projekt kopieren. 

Dazu neues Projekt anlegen und hier unter Typ "Bibliothek" auswählen. Als Objekt "S7-Programm" einfügen. Baustein darein kopieren. Symbolik nicht vergessen.


----------



## KNEFI (27 Januar 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Bibliothek erstellt sind dann bloß 119KB....
Zippen und ab dafür...

Danke für eure Antworten....


----------



## Waelder (27 Januar 2010)

Mäuseklavier hat recht. Hab ganz vergessen hast Du S7 ?


----------



## KNEFI (27 Januar 2010)

Ja hab ich S7 v 5.4


----------

